# John Frith



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2006)

John Frith was an early English Reformer who was born in 1503 and was martyred for the sake of Christ on July 4, 1533.

More on his life and works can be found here, here, here, here, here and here.

[Edited on 7-4-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2006)

For an interesting anecdote concerning how some of Frith's writings were found in a fish a century after his death see here.

[Edited on 7-4-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jul 4, 2006)

How truly odd! I suppose they republished it from the fish original? Dear me...


----------



## MW (Jul 4, 2006)

Microfische -- I use it all the time.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> Microfische -- I use it all the time.


----------

